# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Babain e Nene Terezes e helmuan ne Beograd

## NoName

*Babain e Nënë Terezës e helmuan në Beograd*

_  nga  Naser Aliu_

Ne Maqedoni është botuar një monografi se Nënë Tereza ështe maqedone!!!
Një gjë të tillë dëgjova një ditë edhe Alsat per origjinën/dyshimet dhe spekulimet që i bejnë të tjerët lidhur me origjinën e saj.
Para meje kam librin e Kathryn Spink i perkthyer në gjermanisht dhe biografia është e autorizuar nga Nene Tereza. Origjinali eshte ne anglisht.
Aty thuhet se babai i Nënë Terezes ishte një nacionalist shqiptar i cili anagzhohej për bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipërinë dhe krijimin e Shqiperisë së Madhe, për këtë ai kishte shkuar në Beograd tok me konsullin italian. Kishte shkuar atje me nje shëndet shume të mirë dhe u kthye prapa i shtrirë për vdekje. Ai i kishte 45 vjet kur vdiq. Mjeku dhe anëtaret e familjes ishin të bindur se Nikolla ishte helmuar ne Beograd.

Më poshtë keni përkthimin e praragrafit shumë me rėndėsi, që edhe një herë dëshmon katërcipërisht vlerën dhe patriotizmin kombëtar të kleri katolik shqiptar, i cili e rujati kombin dhe rrënjet e tija. Madje dëshmon edhe patologjinë e urrejtjës serbe ndaj shqiptarëve dhe katolikëve në veçanti....
Pra këtij kleri njeriu mund dhe duhet vetëm të përkulet.
Roli juaj që nga Skenderbeu e kendej (gjithë humanistët ishin gati katolik) shpëtoi kombin nga harresa dhe nga zhdukja historike.



"Me 28 nëntor 1912 në shtëpinë Bojaxhiu u festua Deklarata e Pavarësisë me njė gosti tė bollshme dhe kremtim tė madh.
Nikolla nga natyra ishte një mikpritës: shtëpia e tij ishte e hapur për të gjithë, që nga të varfërit e Shkupit e deri te arqipeshkvi që banonte aty.
Në këtë natė tė veçantė shtėpia ishte e mbushur me patriot shqiptarë, të cilët deri në të gdhirë diskutonin dhe këndonin tė pėrcjellur me mandolinë.
Mikpritësi nuk fshihte simpatinë dhe qëndrimin e tij për çështjen kombëtare të Shqipërisë. Po ky angazhim e futi atë në një Lëvizje, që ishte themeluar pas Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe kishte për qëllim t´i bashkangjesë Shipërisë së Madhe provincën e Kosovës, e cila ishte e banuar kryesisht me shqiptarë. Për këtë arsye Nikollë Bojaxhiu në vitin 1919 shkoi një herë për një takim politik në Beograd.
Ai e kishte braktisur shtëpinë me shëndet të mrekullueshėm dhe i shoqëruar nga kolegu i tij: një kėshilltar bashkiak.
Kur u kthye prapa me pajton i shoqëruar nga konsulli italian, ishte i sëmurë për vdekje. Ai kishte gjakderdhje të madhe dhe menjėherë u dėrgua në spital, ku edhe operacioni i domosdoshėm nuk arriti të përmirësojë gjendjen. Nikollë Bojaxhiu i kishte 45 vjet kur vdiq.
Akoma është sekrete prapavija ( arsyeja ) e vdekejes së tij, mirëpo pat anëtarë të familjes si dhe mjeku, që, qenë tė sigurtë se atë (Nikollė Bojaxhiun) e kishin helmuar. Mbaron citati....

Kur mjeku është i sigurtë, në fakt nuk ka vend për dyshime!


_"Am 28 November 1912 wurde die albanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung im Hause Bojaxhiu mit einem Gelage und Festlichkeiten begangen. Nikola war von Natur aus ein gastlicher Mann, dessen Haus von den Armen Skopjes bis hin zum ansässigen Erzbischof allen offenstand. In dieser besonderen Nacht war das Haus mit führenden albanischen Patrioten gefüllt, die bis in den frühen morgen hinein diskutierten und zur Begleitung der Mandoline sangen. Ihr Gastgeber machte aus seiner Gunst für die nationale Sache Sache Albaniens keinen Hehl. Das selber Engagement verwickelte ihn in eine Bewegung, die nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg gegründet wurde, um die Provinz Kosovo mit ihrer überwiegenden albanischen Bevölkerung an Großalbanien anzuschließen. Zu diesem Zweck reiste Nikola Bojaxhiu 1919 einmal zu einem politischen Treffen in Belgrad. Er verließ das Haus bei offenbar bester Gesundheit zusammen mit seinem Kollegen vom Stadtrat. Als er in einer Kutsche in Begleitung des italienischen Konsuls zurückkehrte, war er todkrank. Er hatte starke Blutungen und wurde unverzüglich in das Krankenhaus gebracht, wo eine Notoperation jedoch nichts mehr ausrichten konnte. Nikola Bojaxhiu wa erst 45 Jahre alt, als er starb. Ein Geheimnis umgibt noch immer die Hintergründe seines Todes, aber es gab Familienmitglieder und Ärzte, die überzeugt waren, dass man ihn vergiftet hatte._

___________

Kathryn Spink, Mutter Teresa  Ein Leben für die Barmherzigkeit. Autorisierte Biografie, Gustav Lübble Verlag, Seite 23.

----------

